# Jerky curing question w/ vacuum tumbler



## shortend (Apr 21, 2012)

Is it possible to shorten the curing time on jerky using a dry cure product such as Hi Mountain Jerky cure with a vacuum tumbler? If so, how long of a cycle would you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Apr 23, 2012)

ShortEnd.... morning..... this thread explains it all....    No one better than nepas to give the explanation...   Dave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/120686/afghanistan-bound-jerky#post_801663


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 23, 2012)

SE

Long time my friend.

Yes it does shorten the marinade time by hours with any kind of marinade/seasoning used.

Unfortunately the Reveo Marivac AKA Eastman Outdoors tumbler has been discontinued for a couple years now. They can still be found on Craigslist and there a couple other vacuum tumblers out there but are a tad more $


----------



## spuds (Apr 23, 2012)

http://wowshopper.com/small-appliances/specialty-appliances-reveo-marivac-food-tumbler.htm


----------



## shortend (Apr 23, 2012)

nepas said:


> SE
> 
> Long time my friend.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rick, I figured if anybody knew, It'd probably be you. Ya, I'm aware that the Reveo Marivac has been discontinued. I could have purchased a good used one several months back, but took too long to decide. By the time I checked back with the guy on it, he had already sold it for $150. Doh! I did find another used one on ebay and purchased it for $140, but when it arrived, the vacuum motor was completely broken out of the bottom of it and the tumbler lid had loose parts rattling around inside of it. The guy let me return it for a full refund. I continued checking ebay and Craigs list for awhile and the only other one I tried to bid on went for way too much for a used unit. Over $200 I think.

So, I checked out a Marinade Express from Walton's Mid-Western Research & Supply. They have the regular $299.99 10lb tumbler for 249.99 w/free shipping, and I purchased one last Friday.  

That leads me back to my original question. It is my understanding that a 20 minute cycle is about equal to 12 hrs. regular fridge curing time, while using a marinade w/ cure. In your opinion, would a 20 minute cycle also be equal to 12 hrs for a dry cure like Hi-Mountain? So, if the directions say to cure for 24 hrs in the fridge, then would it be safe to say that 40 minutes under vacuum would be enough to get the job done?

Here, you've been having some health issues of late. Nothing too serious I hope. Don't like hearing you being in pain while you're making Jerky, for crying out loud. I really wish you a speedy recovery, there my friend. We need our Nepas back to whistling a happy tune while he's doin' what he loves!

Thanks much,

ShortEnd


----------



## shortend (Apr 25, 2012)

Bump


----------

